
I'm a little sad that the Martian wasn't popular,I guess it's a niche readership - sharkweek
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/zt1n6/i_am_andy_weir_and_i_wrote_the_egg_ama/c67id37/
======
drewrv
I love reminders like this that "overnight success" is basically non-existent.

